# Info Needed, That's Not Here



## dlane (Feb 24, 2016)

Im trying to find any info I can for a supermax mill , not much here. 
suggestions have been to go to yahoo groups, 
Went there could not figure out how to navigate site, as me and these electronic gizmos don't always get along. 
Can anyone give me some pointers on how to get around in yahoo groups.?

If this is out of line to ask here delete it, but any pertinent information about supermax mills I find there I will post here.
Thanks.


----------



## higgite (Feb 24, 2016)

Here ya go:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SupermaxMillingMachines/info

For future reference, I googled "supermax yahoo group" and it was at the top of the list.

Tom


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2016)

Not sure what to do to see content , how do you see posts , navigate site , see somthing usefull,
Do you have to register to view content ?.  that site seems hard to figure out I've poked around it a few times and can't seem to find any usefull info , is there any?.


----------



## higgite (Feb 26, 2016)

Click on "Conversations" near the top of the page to see discussions. I think you have to join to view photos and files or participate in conversations.

Tom


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2016)

That site seems useless, can't view supermax conversations, 
Anybody know of a site that has supermax conversations


----------



## higgite (Feb 26, 2016)

dlane said:


> That site seems useless, can't view supermax conversations,


Just as well. I went back and looked at the conversations. 99% spam. 

Tom


----------



## JR49 (Feb 27, 2016)

dlane said:


> That site seems useless, can't view supermax conversations


I'm with you dlane, I've been trying to figure out the yahoo groups for over 2 years, ever since getting a Logan lathe.  Was told Scot Logan had a group, so went and found it, and even joined, but never figured out how to find what I was looking for without reading every single entry.  I gave up.  Good luck,  JR49                                   EDIT,   I just Googled "Supermax Mill" and saw a lot of discussions, give it a try.


----------

